# Deadly Cute



## Desecrated (Nov 3, 2007)

Worth1000.com | Photoshop Contests | Are you Worthy | contest


----------



## playstopause (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

The hamster's my favorite.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 3, 2007)

My favs the baby Predator, I always wanted to know what he looked like when he was little 

That's followed by the rocket bunny, way cooler than Jazz Jackrabbit lol


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2007)

FoxZero said:


> That's followed by the rocket bunny, way cooler than Jazz Jackrabbit lol



Ah, but not cooler than the Jazz Jackrabbit Christmas Special game


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude they came out with a Christmas special game? JJ2 kicked some ass. I should really get into making my own old school 2d shooter, off topic lol.


----------



## Universalis (Nov 5, 2007)

I always thought that chihuahuas had a dark side


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 5, 2007)

Veryyyyyy!!!! cute indeed lol  A Predator screwed a monkey ....Those sick ass monsters 8)


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 9, 2007)

Somehow that reminds me of Eddie the Iron Maiden  Man... need to give *The Number of the Beast* a spin!


----------

